# exodons...



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

I heard exodons are primarily scale and fin eaters in the wild. also, that they can dispatch prey in a very ruthless manner. Is there any validity to this? I wonder if once they top out ( full grown) they'll harass the red bellies...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

crazy little guys i would think it would be size related

if you got some samll ranas theyd might get beat up if you got a few exos

if you got big ranas they will eat em up


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah they are scale eaters, hey get bout 4 inches most p's cant ctach em i dont think theyd bully p's


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

how many you think i should start with? I can get them for 4.99 here in the bay area.. when i feed the red belly's, you think they'll get in on the action? or should i plan on making sure they get their own vittles?


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

Exodons are cool they really dont eat fish, I have a couple and they moxtly are fish on speed they zoom around and yes piranha's can catch them if they want to, had 5 now down to 1!!!!!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just be forwarned that the exos could just end up being expensive feeders.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

doubt has set in. expensive feeders or not, i would feel pretty bad knowing the little bastardos had less than a 50-50 chance of living. anyone kept the two together for quite some time?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sabotage said:


> Exodons are cool they really dont eat fish


 yes they do.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

mykil73g said:


> doubt has set in. expensive feeders or not, i would feel pretty bad knowing the little bastardos had less than a 50-50 chance of living. anyone kept the two together for quite some time?


 I'd say they've got a pretty good chance. I just added 3 to my p tank and they've had no trouble whatsoever dodging the few ps that tried to bite them.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

How big is your tank? I picked up 5 and asked for 5 more ( heard to keep at least 10?) and have them in a quarantine tank right now. and they do chase and nip @ each other. when I picked them up they didnt show any spots or real color but after putting them in their tank , they relaxed and now look pretty cool.


----------

